# How much milk thistle?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

How much milk thistle should be taken in conjunction with a cycle? If there's a daily recommendation on the bottle/container do you just stick to that?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I personally wouldn't bother with milk thistle.

Your liver has amazing regenerative powers, so unless you are taking very high dose orals for long periods of time then I don't see the need.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

John Evo said:


> How much milk thistle should be taken in conjunction with a cycle? If there's a daily recommendation on the bottle/container do you just stick to that?


None, nil. zero, zilch, forget it, save your cash, it is NOT needed, the guys who sell it will obviously tell you different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice lads.

mars1960 no i haven't bought any yet as i have never done roids yet. But im trying to find out as much as possible about everything before i seriously consider doing a cycle.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i take 3x milk thistle tablets spread over the day. The way i look at it is for only afew pence per tablet id rather take it and not need it than not take it at all.

the liver does have amazing regenerative powers but still feel it needs a helping hand from aas use, especially long term.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

someone mentioned to me its also good for outbursts of acne.

i take 3 a day works out 750mg,

first heard of it at work some lass who goes out every weekend on the lash says she dont get as bad hangovers( i did say just cut back on ale but cant do it for them)

but yeah same as clubber says its not expensive and you only get one body


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Clubber Lang said:


> i take 3x milk thistle tablets spread over the day. The way i look at it is for only afew pence per tablet id rather take it and not need it than not take it at all.
> 
> the liver does have amazing regenerative powers but still feel it needs a *helping hand from aas use*, especially long term.


Silymarin is of no benefit to aas users, thats from the mouth of specialist liver consultants at my local university hospital, i had the unfortunate pleasure of picking their brains for 5wks last year, but sure, it won't do any harm.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Silymarin is of no benefit to aas users, thats from the mouth of specialist liver consultants at my local university hospital, i had the unfortunate pleasure of picking their brains for 5wks last year, but sure, it won't do any harm.


just to back up what mars is saying. I dont use it.

I have been blasting and cruising for a year now. Had blood tests done 4 x last year and my liver values were never out of the ordinary.

I aways drink 5+ litres of water per day and drink once a month at most. i think controling this is much better for ure liver than milk thistle


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> just to back up what mars is saying. I dont use it.
> 
> I have been blasting and cruising for a year now. *Had blood tests done 4 x last year and my liver values were never out of the ordinary.*
> 
> I aways drink 5+ litres of water per day and drink once a month at most. i think controling this is much better for ure liver than milk thistle


cool. Ive never had blood work done but i bets its well reassuring seeing those results


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

hilly said:


> just to back up what mars is saying. I dont use it.
> 
> I have been blasting and cruising for a year now. Had blood tests done 4 x last year and my liver values were never out of the ordinary.
> 
> I aways drink 5+ litres of water per day and drink once a month at most. i think controling this is much better for ure liver than milk thistle


 you must be constanly ****ing mate , i do 2 lts a day and never out of the karzi


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

clubber yes mate it is had an ecg done as well. it was funny because the doc said altho he didnt approve of me using he couldnt believe how good my results were and better than most lads of my age going in their.

bigjonny yes mate and when my cals get high constantly bloated as well.

I feel if ure guna abuse ure body in 1 way you should take care of it in others.

Heres another for you tho 2 years ago i did a cutting cycle for 10 weeks or so at the very end i hit magaluf hard for a week and i mean very hard came back and stayed on cycle for another 5 weeks. got bloods done at this point and guess what liver values were 0.5 over average lmao.

the doc said you have to be giving ure liver a serious beating constantly over time to cause lasting damage


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi guys,

getting ready to start my 2nd cycle, kick starting with 50mg dbol a day for first 6 weeks, was getting ready to pick up some milk thistle, but after reading this thread not sure if i really need to now or not?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Like i said, you don't, post #7.


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks mars


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> None, nil. zero, zilch, forget it, save your cash, it is NOT needed, the guys who sell it will obviously tell you different.[/quote
> 
> what about NAC dont you rate that??or liv52


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I used to be very sceptical about most natural remedies.

But Milk Thistle is so cheap IMO its worth throwing in. As it is either going to be helping or doing nothing, either way it is not going to being you any harm. I use saw palmetto and celery on some compounds too. And I know for a fact that celery does reduce BP and RHR. So considering the cheapness of these natural aids, I think its worth chucking them in.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

skaman007 said:


> The point is not only is it of no benefit it is not needed, if more ppl had even the basic bloods done regularly they would know this.
> 
> Short oral cycles put no more strain on the liver than a few beers a week.
> 
> There are countless medical studies done on this, just look at the HIV studies and oxys at 50mg ED for 36wks, there haven't ever been any clinical liver issues.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

goonerton said:


> I used to be very sceptical about most natural remedies.
> 
> But Milk Thistle is so cheap IMO its worth throwing in. As it is either going to be helping or doing nothing, either way it is not going to being you any harm. I use saw palmetto and celery on some compounds too. And I know for a fact that celery does reduce BP and RHR. So considering the cheapness of these natural aids,* I think its worth chucking them in*.


may be. but if you do then take no notice of the label,chuck them in at least 2000mg/day, after cycle.a bigger waste of dosh though imo,its just a bit of a plant,lol.


----------

